# The canceled book trade



## gangweedfan (Apr 13, 2021)

Any time a book gets canceled and pulled from stores or amazon the prices jump up and scalpers make a killing. Thing is that the price jump doesnt always last like with ook and gluk which sold at 200 but is now down to 50. If we can predict what books will be canceled next we could make a killing. the question is just how.

Personally I think we can false flag attack companies by emailing them to cancel a book after mass shooting #1000


----------



## Uncle June (Apr 13, 2021)

That's an idea so stupid it just might work.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 13, 2021)

THE BOOK HEIST


----------



## gangweedfan (Apr 13, 2021)

Mabye we could ask reddit what books should be banned? Or find out which publishers are the most antiracist (cucked). just dont let a post like that get to big or we could run the risk of having a book be cancelled early.

Then we have the long investment: become an established author and then publish something racist so all of your books go up in value.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 13, 2021)

There is no logic to cancel culture. Just like any kind of fascism the next enemy might be anyone and anything.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 13, 2021)

Just find a copy of Rage or something that goes for like $50 now


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 13, 2021)

I don't think this would work. Books aren't Playstations. Worst case scenario they're sold on an author website, if nowhere else. Even shit like The Turner Diaries can be found easily in paper form, if for a small premium. Never mind stuff Amazon banned recently like When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Movement, which is still widely available.



Frank D'arbo said:


> Just find a copy of Rage or something that goes for like $50 now



That's kind of an exception to an exception. King is one of the (maybe THE) most popular American author(s) and that was a book he wrote under a  pseudonym. And then cucked out on and voluntarily suppressed further publication of.


----------



## Large (Apr 13, 2021)

BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON 
BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
TO THE MOON


----------



## Fat Bastard (Apr 13, 2021)

If you were going to make a serious effort at this you would need to consider each properties' likelihood of adaptation, a good example being Tolkein. There are always grumblings about Tolkein being problematic but there's a new LoTR Amazon series being produced so there is precisely zero chance of that being cancelled with Bezos behind it.


----------



## likeacrackado (Apr 13, 2021)

I've bought a couple books which I infer have been kicked out of college libraries for being 'racist'. Not really looking to make money, but I'd like to keep them from being destroyed and eventually read them myself.

In order to make decent money on this without moving massive amounts of inventory you'd have to find books which are already somewhat rare. Lesser known works of important authors/thinkers would be a good place to start, because there aren't as many copies and theres a built in audience.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 13, 2021)

I saw a 250 dollar copy of a Dr. Seuss book in Barnes and noble in their collector section.

So yeah it might work.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 13, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> I saw a 250 dollar copy of a Dr. Seuss book in Barnes and noble in their collector section.
> 
> So yeah it might work.


Clown world
Unless its that WW2 propaganda book he did solely for money


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 13, 2021)

I think you'd have to pump and dump pretty quickly. There are already sub-$10 used copies of Dr. Seuss's "Mulberry Street" for sale online - the time window where it sold for hundreds (if indeed any _sold_ at that price) is already over.

I'm not sure I'm convinced that any modern, mass-produced book that gets canceled (or just goes out of print on its own) will ever be worth that much. Have a look at this "most expensive" list on Abebooks for a few months in 2019:
https://www.abebooks.com/collectibles/most-expensive-sales/april-may-june-2019/

Most of the books on there are either centuries old, highly limited editions, or signed by the most famous authors of all time. "Casino Royale" and "Dracula" are the only plain old books on this list.
Dracula hasn't been cancelled yet, of course, but it shows that the _maximum_ demand for Dracula is about $7500 for a rare early edition in excellent condition. And you're not going to sell too many at that price.

Out-of-print cult classics are another angle to look at, but they tend to have very low supply and not that high of a price, comparatively.
Example: John D. Clark's "Ignition!", which I recommend now that it's been reprinted. The original went for $500+, and still does... but there are only one or two copies for sale at any given time.
https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=30767958063

If you look at limited editions of popular books, Stephen King released limited editions of all his "Dark Tower" series from some tiny press in New Hampshire, a few thousand copies each, some signed.
https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Se...ntlyadded=all&sgnd=on&sortby=17&tn=dark+tower
These only go for a couple hundred - more if they're signed by King himself. There will be a few dozen of these on sale at any given time.

I'm just not seeing a scenario where you could make more than a couple thousand off of low-end book speculation. You'd be better off buying a first edition of Isaac Newton and then convincing Netflix to do a Newton docu-drama or something like that.


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 13, 2021)

But are people actually buying the books? 

These books were produced in droves for decades. Anyone who wants a copy can likely get one even if they are currently cancelled. 

If you find a buyer dumb enough good for you. They deserve to be bilked and you deserve that money. But I think this is a major risk with very limited, if any, reward.


----------



## gangweedfan (Apr 13, 2021)

Large said:


> BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
> TO THE MOON


Wrong and cringe. Sissy/tranny stuff wont get cancelled any time soon and paperback has much less value compared to hardcover.


----------



## Sperghetti (Apr 13, 2021)

Large said:


> BUY PAPERBACK SISSY EROTICA
> TO THE MOON


We want books that are going to be _cancelled_, not given a Pulitzer.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 13, 2021)

Actually, I bet you could make some money on _old_ paperback sissy erotica, stuff from the pulp days that might actually have been banned. But it's not like you can just go out and find that stuff in mass quantities.

The real big-brained play is to buy the _rights_ to some old sissy pulps and republish them as "lost works of genius".


----------



## gangweedfan (Apr 13, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> Actually, I bet you could make some money on _old_ paperback sissy erotica, stuff from the pulp days that might actually have been banned. But it's not like you can just go out and find that stuff in mass quantities.
> 
> The real big-brained play is to buy the _rights_ to some old sissy pulps and republish them as "lost works of genius".


This. They are not dime novels they are a dazzling look into the roaring 20s lgbtq movement and the struggle for acceptance that continues today.


----------



## High Tea (Apr 13, 2021)

Any beloved classic pre-2015.  There's going to be something in it even if it's as simple as not enough minorities in it.
Books about a historical figure and views them in an admirable light when we can't do that any more - Washington, Jefferson, Lee, etc.
Stuff pertaining to the major wars that list reasons other than the accepted narrative 
Books where a social issue is mentioned that is no longer acceptable such as seeing being gay as deviant
This plan is interesting but tough to call.  The second hand markets like ebay are also being cucked to not allow resale, so it would have to be a book a publisher would be ok cancelling, but at the same time doesn't make such a big media splash that places like ebay will feel compelled to ban resale.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 14, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Any beloved classic pre-2015. There's going to be something in it even if it's as simple as not enough minorities in it.
> Books about a historical figure and views them in an admirable light when we can't do that any more - Washington, Jefferson, Lee, etc.
> Stuff pertaining to the major wars that list reasons other than the accepted narrative
> Books where a social issue is mentioned that is no longer acceptable such as seeing being gay as deviant


Most of that stuff just falls down the memory hole on its own without needing to be cancelled though.
To cash in, it really would have to follow the Dr. Seuss model - a beloved book that's still under copyright gets pulled out of print by its owners with a big media splash, Fox News whips up a big boomer reaction, and you jump in right at that moment and dump your stock.

Another instructive example is the most famous "cancelled" book of all, Little Black Sambo, which I believe was pulled from print sometime in the 80s. It's not hard or expensive at all to get a hold of a copy now on the used market.


----------



## High Tea (Apr 14, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> Most of that stuff just falls down the memory hole on its own without needing to be cancelled though.
> To cash in, it really would have to follow the Dr. Seuss model - a beloved book that's still under copyright gets pulled out of print by its owners with a big media splash, Fox News whips up a big boomer reaction, and you jump in right at that moment and dump your stock.
> 
> Another instructive example is the most famous "cancelled" book of all, Little Black Sambo, which I believe was pulled from print sometime in the 80s. It's not hard or expensive at all to get a hold of a copy now on the used market.


Some places do publish Little Black Sambo.  Because it is public domain, there is not as much monetary risk involved as copyrighted material, no one to pay royalties to.  You are right about most books being memory holed, but many books that still have copyrights are gradually changed in the hopes of accommodating the current narrative; remove a word here or there; change the cover artwork so it implies more diversity, etc.  The book would have to be beloved enough that people still care and there is no way to salvage it, ala the Seuss books since the artwork is integral.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 14, 2021)

Lots of memoirs are out of print specifically those that haven't been reprinted.


----------



## Rei is shit (Apr 14, 2021)

Gigabrain idea. Write your own book and self publish 1000 copies. Then start a cancel campaign on yourself. Once the book gets pulled from amazon you start scalping it on ebay. Rinse and repeat till you're harvesting moon wheat.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 14, 2021)

You have to be buying re-editions of cancelled books. Best example is of course re-editions of Mein Kampf, but David Irving's books and books by famous nazis like Degrelle are also good. Your best bet is these new "critical" editions of Mein Kampf, very often it all gets sold within the first day it hits the bookstores, so you gotta be fast, grab like 20-50 copies (or as much as you can get) and start reselling gradually after few months


----------



## Pixy (Apr 14, 2021)

Books about niche historical figures, like Skorzeny, 'the most wanted man in europe', are pretty safe bets, provided they're in a good - pristine condition. They may not be cancelled per se, but they're certainly out of print.

Your local school district's 'banned books'  list of YA fiction is a decent  list, especially if it's the edition that prompted the ban or a first edition.


----------



## stares at error messages (Apr 15, 2021)

Pixy said:


> Books about niche historical figures, like Skorzeny, 'the most wanted man in europe', are pretty safe bets, provided they're in a good - pristine condition. They may not be cancelled per se, but they're certainly out of print.
> 
> Your local school district's 'banned books'  list of YA fiction is a decent  list, especially if it's the edition that prompted the ban or a first edition.


I hate to rain on your great plan to get rich, but Banned Book Lists are something of a misnomer. Twilight is on a lot of them for example. If memory servers when Herry Potter first came out it was on that list too because of the pagan or christian symbolism or something. I bet these list are just books that autistic religious people would harass the school for exposing there kids to. It's just doge so the school doesn't have to take a political position on whether students are allow to read about wizards on their lunch break.

<https://seattle.bibliocommons.com/list/share/491055517/697509160>
_The Giver_ is a bit of a red flag. The Giver is about communism, but it's so metaphorical it would go over most kids heads. Anything overtly violent is also bound to be on the list for the same reason as Herry Potter. Schools generally don't like having to take heat form parents when it comes to how kids are exposed to adult topics.

Nazi books are probably going to be gold to the few private collectors who have them. I don't see a market for there sale. It's not like you can sell Rembrandt or Van Gogh paintings. The Nazi books would be so contentious that no owners would publicly display them or trade in them. Maybe terrorist manifestos would be lucrative. Thinking or Elliot Roger and Christ Church, but how many rich people do you know today who want to own original Charles Chiniquy or Guy Fawkes? I wouldn't go out for any of this stuff, but please prove me wrong.


----------



## Pixy (Apr 15, 2021)

stares at error messages said:


> Nazi books are probably going to be gold to the few private collectors who have them. I don't see a market for there sale. It's not like you can sell Rembrandt or Van Gogh paintings. The Nazi books would be so contentious that no owners would publicly display them or trade in them. Maybe terrorist manifestos would be lucrative. Thinking or Elliot Roger and Christ Church, but how many rich people do you know today who want to own original Charles Chiniquy or Guy Fawkes? I wouldn't go out for any of this stuff, but please prove me wrong.


Nazi-era collectables have all sorts of cottage industries that've popped up around making fakes, so you'd also have to invest in getting them authenticated. They handed out gold-plated Leicas to troops who met certain criteria, but after the Russians took all the camera manufacturing equipment with them as part of reparations and began pumping out high-quality Leica copies, there's dozens of those cameras on online resellers.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 16, 2021)

New cancelled book for all you pump-and-dumpers: "The Fight For Truth", by one of the cops involved in the Breonna Taylor shooting.


			https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-56776852


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 16, 2021)

yeah I think the most viable way to do this is wait for a book to get cancelled, swoop by local thrift stores and pick up copies for pocket change, then flip them on ebay or something  to people aiming to be scalpers in their own right


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 27, 2021)

Cancelled book: "Philip Roth: The Biography"








						Norton Takes Philip Roth Biography Out of Print
					

The publisher also said it would make a donation to sexual abuse organizations equal to the advance it paid Blake Bailey, the author accused of sexual assault.




					www.nytimes.com
				




We're getting closer to an investment-grade cancelled book since this one wasn't in print for long and might have some intrinsic interest. But Roth wrote about himself so much already that the world may not be noticeably poorer for the loss of a biography.


----------



## Boston Brand (May 6, 2021)

Cancelation or not, there has always been money in buying and selling books, especially rare ones. It was the foundation of Jeff Bezos' empire after all.

The keys are the same as any other market.

Supply: 2 things will survive the apocalypse, cockroaches, and the millions of copies of The Da Vinci Code and Left Behind filling clearance bins in every used book store in America.

Pay attention to rare, hard to find, older books.

Demand: Either focus on the stuff everyone knows about - big name authors, popular topics - or something with limited demand, but the right buyer would pay a fortune for.

Condition: This one is the killer, especially for older books. People are rough on books, especially paperbacks. Old ones get mildew/mold and yellow, pages get folded or torn, they lose dust jackets.

My best tip? Auction houses, estate/yard sales are your friend. Book stores tend to know what they're dealing with, especially used or specialty book stores, and Amazon isn't going to haggle with you. People looking to offload grandpa's rare Civil War books, not so much.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (May 6, 2021)

Rare books are always a market, but some of the prices you see online have to do with a specific Amazon algorithm, if not outright money laundering. There are books that most people won't care about to read ever that I've seen go up to $1000.









						Why Am I Paying $60 for That Bag of Rice on Amazon.com? – The Markup
					

Dynamic pricing algorithms on Amazon aren’t just about supply and demand




					themarkup.org
				




If you have the money, the Pernkopf Anatomy of Man is widely regarded as the best set of medical anatomy books ever. It was also created by dissecting NSDAP political prisoners. For this reason it is unlikely to be reprinted ever.









						Eduard Pernkopf - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Eduard Pernkopf: The Nazi book of anatomy still used by surgeons
					

Eduard Pernkopf created an "atlas" of anatomy by dissecting the bodies of Nazi political prisoners.



					www.bbc.com
				











						The surgeon had a dilemma only a Nazi medical text could resolve. Was it ethical to use it?
					

A St. Louis surgeon wondered whether she did the right thing when she consulted a Nazi anatomy book during a difficult operation.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## tehpope (May 6, 2021)

>Write your own book
>release it
>get a pr company to come up with some controversy. Or just buy some twitter bots to generate controversy
>pull book
>sell it to scalpers online for inflated prices
>profit

I'll tag @Syaoran Li  since they know about controverial books and shit.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 6, 2021)

tehpope said:


> >Write your own book
> >release it
> >get a pr company to come up with some controversy. Or just buy some twitter bots to generate controversy
> >pull book
> ...



Honestly, fake controversy and self-cancellation followed by a quick and sudden "un-cancellation" could be an interesting way to boost sales if you do it right.

Controversy usually sells and as long as your false flag isn't so utterly effective that Amazon bans your book, it could work.

I still think "cancelled books on the black market" is way too niche for a get rich quick scheme.


----------



## Kosher Dill (May 6, 2021)

Another angle is books that become controversial after going out of print on their own. Example:
Metal Men - a biography of the notorious billionaire financier and friend of the Clintons, Marc Rich. Originally published back in 1985 when no one particularly cared who Rich was, the book became highly sought-after and stratospherically expensive after President Clinton notoriously pardoned him. Oddly, it was huge in Japan - there were even book clubs devoted to reading it there.
Of course, as you can see it eventually got reprinted and any commoner can just order a copy.

It might be difficult to identify prospects like this in advance though - in 1985 no one much cared who Bill Clinton was either.


----------



## Piss! (May 14, 2021)

>find some very edgy but totally obscure book
>random self-published manifesto from a nutcase nobody's heard of
>buy thousands of copies, print off as many as you can
>wait for next huge media event to occur (mass shooting, etc)
>come up with a bunch of faked screenshots of the person saying their whole philosophy was derived from that book
>"everyone who wants to understand what i did, must read this"
>wait for it to be pulled from every bookseller
>???
>profit


----------



## DeadFish (May 20, 2021)

Why not offer insurance policies against getting canceled?


----------



## Pissmaster (May 24, 2021)

I don't know shit about books because I can't read, so I'll just go buy up a million copies of this:




It's the only DS game to have the N word in it a bunch of times, lol.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 2, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> I don't know shit about books because I can't read, so I'll just go buy up a million copies of this:
> 
> View attachment 2199189
> 
> It's the only DS game to have the N word in it a bunch of times, lol.


I wish I didn't loan to a friend (he lost it )


----------

